# Does anyone recognize these alternate Obliterators?



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey everyone,
While trawling around eBay I found Russian seller with some pretty slick looking alternate obliterators. A lot of their other auctions appear to be forge world knock-offs, but I don't recognize these 2 models.

 Daemon Warrior (obliterator)  









 Daemon Warrior Nurg (nurgle obliterator) 










Any ideas?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I think you hit the nail on the head. They look like they use a lot of Chaos Marine iconography but I've never seen them before, so I'm going to agree with the knockoff idea.

Aesthetically they look better than the normal Finecast kit, but then again I don't like that kit so that's not saying a whole lot haha I'm not sure they'd be worth it.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, that's what impressed me. Most of the seller's stuff (I'm assuming) is Forge World fakes. Their feedback definitely says so.

But these two guys are actually pretty cool, and as far as I can tell aren't fakes or re-casts from another manufacturer.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Those are some dam nice obliterators thats for sure! I'd be going for them if I needed them!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

They look like recasts of kit bashed models. I swear that plasma looking weapon is from an epic titan or something.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

:goodpost:
I think that's it, I could've sworn that to
Still cool though!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Might be a plasma annihilator, but my experience with the model range from epic is pretty limited.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmmm, its not the plasma annihilator from the the classic Imperator titan. If anything it reminds me of the Ork Heavy Plasma Gun from the Rogue Trader Ork sprues. But I still don't think that quite matches up.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

He, its big, it kills stuff, who really cares what is?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Heh, we're just critically nerding it up.

Mostly I was hoping to locate a reputable manufacturer. I don't need new obliterators, but in general I'm not crazy about ordering from a suspicious eBay seller with a lot of negative feedback.


----------

